# Update on my builds



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

Got these bikes just about finished.

The ``black widow`` and the manco thunderbird.

Both are very fast and I like them 

The widow is mine..the manco is my wife`s (she fell in love with it).

Also..I included a picture of my old polaris colt..1972 340 free air..runs about 60 mph.....

bunnybuster...

more than just slingshots


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!! ????????


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Been busy I see  like it


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...all of those poor folks stuck where the weather is always "nice" will never know the bliss of snow machining...


----------

